# Where is everyone?



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Guess you're out cruisin' & having fun. Carry on.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

we're all over at northamericanmotoring.com


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

kjboyd said:


> we're all over at northamericanmotoring.com


+1

the MINI group here is pretty small. You should visit NAM.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 11, 2007)

SARAFIL said:


> +1
> 
> the MINI group here is pretty small. You should visit NAM.


Even NA motoring is kind of slow. As for me, I've been driving my Mini up to Vancouver BC for the weekend!


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> we're all over at northamericanmotoring.com


Same here. I trade under "Laurel Edition". OK I was just checking...making sure everyone is alive & well. 
I have about 800 miles. It's a fun driver.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Saturday we drove to Llanberis and walked around lake Padern. Sunday we walked around Llyn Cefni (another lake). Sunday night there we watched some sort of soccer game. I'm at work today. 

Tomorrow, I'm driving the MINI to Crewe as the Service light finally came on.


----------



## ChItalian1027 (Aug 12, 2006)

WHITEX said:


> Same here. I trade under "Laurel Edition". OK I was just checking...making sure everyone is alive & well.
> I have about 800 miles. It's a fun driver.


Congrats on getting your Mini!!

Just got myself an 04 MCS yesterday w/ 23k miles :jawdrop: in silver with JCW 18s. Such a fun car to drive, makes me feel like I'm driving my 95 318ti that's sitting in the garage waiting for a new cooling system . But what a blast to take on the twisties :thumbup:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

ChItalian1027 said:


> Congrats on getting your Mini!!
> 
> Just got myself an 04 MCS yesterday w/ 23k miles :jawdrop: in silver with JCW 18s. Such a fun car to drive, makes me feel like I'm driving my 95 318ti that's sitting in the garage waiting for a new cooling system . But what a blast to take on the twisties :thumbup:


Enjoy and good luck with it. Instead of saying Rock and Roll..........just Twist and Turn.
23k...it's just about broken in. :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Had a busy MINI weekend just passed. On Saturday, the new dealer in town Clear Lake MINI had a Grand Opening soiree and probably 30+ MINI owners showed up to celebrate. It's physically the nicest store in town, and looks like they're going to try making it the best.
On Sunday, our local group MINIfundrives had an ice cream social that involved meeting, then driving 120 miles roundtrip to a state park for desert first, then back to town for dinner. Around 20 cars and their owners were there for the festivities.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

There is new dealership opening in Allentown, Pa. I hope they have a Grand Opening. Give me a reason to head north on the TurnPike. It's a beautiful ride.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Busy cruisin. This Coop will not become a garage queen. I take the long ride home if possible. Just turned 1200 miles


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

WHITEX said:


> Busy cruisin. This Coop will not become a garage queen. I take the long ride home if possible. Just turned 1200 miles


get an oil change! =)


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> get an oil change! =)


Is that part of the schedule or are you suggesting it. I never thought about it. Thank you.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

not part of it.. but good practice after the break in period. =) some say it's stupid, i saw why not?


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

kjboyd said:


> not part of it.. but good practice after the break in period. =) some say it's stupid, i saw why not?


An expert once wrote that if an Engine is over maintained it will last forever....My only issue is the distance of the dealer for service. If I can sit and wait that would be ok. But it's a hike. I'd rather change oil more than less...regardless of the price.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

kjboyd said:


> not part of it.. but good practice after the break in period. =) some say it's stupid, i saw why not?


No, not stupid. I'm a believer in the 500-1000 mile change. Get's those little slivers of metal out of the engine and filter. :thumbup:


----------

